# @SocialAnxSup Twitter Account!



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

As mentioned in this thread:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f26/social-anxiety-disorder-sad-awareness-163640/

I've started a twitter account for SAS:
https://twitter.com/#!/SocialAnxSup

I know a lot of people don't like or understand Twitter. I was one of those people for a long time!

But I think this could help with awareness.

If you use Twitter, please follow us and retweet! Feel free to mention or direct message us stuff you think we should post.

Thanks!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I don't know how to work twitter :con - I'll figure it out though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Drew said:


> As mentioned in this thread:
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f26/social-anxiety-disorder-sad-awareness-163640/
> 
> I've started a twitter account for SAS:
> ...





Ventura said:


> I don't know how to work twitter :con - I'll figure it out though.


I am not a twit, though.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am not a twit, though.


I only like it cos it has a cute bird logo.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'v never tweeted


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I had an account that was named something along the lines of "thisisuseless".

But this is just an experiment, we'll see what happens.

You guys should definitely email me any good research, news, etc. to post!

Thanks!


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Cool, I love twitter!


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm following.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh yay! I just had to make a Twitter account recently. Now I have someone else to kind of feel like I'm stalking haha. :b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:lurk I've been lurking around it a lot :b


----------

